# Is this instrument feasible?



## hello

I have an idea for a new instrument. I'm not exactly a master luthier, so I come to TC for help. The idea is this:
One piano wire is stretched horizontally across an (upright) piano’s soundboard. Keys to the right depress the wire, modulating it’s tone, while keys to the left strike the wire. The modulating keys would be fitted with weights to properly depress the wire. Multiple strings tuned to the same pitch could possibly be used, like they are vertically on a traditional upright piano. 
Is this possible? What modifications would need to be made to the piano?


----------

